

The Ideal Intelligence - dasmithii
https://medium.com/p/ba614d3cdf1e

======
adamzerner
> Computers will never exceed human intelligence if intelligence in quantified
> on the basis of human similarity.

Yes, but why "quantify based on human similarity"? You mention "improve human
lives" \- why not make that the benchmark? As you know, human similarity !=
benefits humans.

